# Silent Wings Museum--WWII Gliders



## coastdef (Sep 8, 2007)

I recently had a chance to visit the "Silent Wings Museum" in Lubbock, TX for the first time. I don't know how many of you have had that opportunity, but it is well worth visiting. I've posted some pictures here to give you an idea what is available.






Entrance to the museum, located in the old terminal building at the Lubbock airport





Seal in the walkway to the museum.





A2 Jacket belonging to a glider pilot!





Restored CG-4A glider.





Glider nose section.





Modified "Griswold" nose.





Barracks display.





Briefing area.





Airborne dozer.

There is much, much more at this museum. If you are interested in US WWII military gliders, this is the place to go. Lubbock is in the Texas Pandhandle, which is central to almost anywhere in the US.

Their website is:

Silent Wings Museum

Regards,

Andy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

Seems like a pretty good museum. Very imformative.

I got to see a few of the Gliders at the D-Day Museum up in Normandy.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome museum. I'd want go, if I ever got to the USA


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool pictures...I like the jacket


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 8, 2007)

Awsome shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## Graeme (Sep 8, 2007)

Fascinating Museum. Good Photos. In the background of your 'Griswold' nose photo is a large 3-view of what I think is the Cornelius XFG-1. It has to be one the most 'futuristic' looking gliders of the Second World War.


----------

